# ELSES



## CPT PE (Dec 22, 2008)

I took my PE October 2008 in Kentucky (results will be in soon). I tried logging in to ELSES and it said "email address not valid for this exam administration.".......anyone else getting that error? It allowed me to login as of 12/19.......


----------



## bennett279 (Dec 22, 2008)

JSG said:


> I took my PE October 2008 in Kentucky (results will be in soon). I tried logging in to ELSES and it said "email address not valid for this exam administration.".......anyone else getting that error? It allowed me to login as of 12/19.......


I got the same thing this morning....maybe their site is screwing up?


----------



## CPT PE (Dec 22, 2008)

JSG said:


> I took my PE October 2008 in Kentucky (results will be in soon). I tried logging in to ELSES and it said "email address not valid for this exam administration.".......anyone else getting that error? It allowed me to login as of 12/19.......


Do you have your results yet bennett?


----------



## bennett279 (Dec 22, 2008)

JSG said:


> Do you have your results yet bennett?


Nope....one of the unlucky souls in Georgia.


----------



## CPT PE (Dec 22, 2008)

bennett279 said:


> Nope....one of the unlucky souls in Georgia.



This waiting is getting old.......thought maybe that ELSES wouldn't allow you to login if you passed, b/c you dont need to sign up for the next test...........but, I am grabbing for straws.....any little bit of anything is a hint to me now...


----------



## bennett279 (Dec 22, 2008)

JSG said:


> This waiting is getting old.......thought maybe that ELSES wouldn't allow you to login if you passed, b/c you dont need to sign up for the next test...........but, I am grabbing for straws.....any little bit of anything is a hint to me now...


LOL....that would be a nice surprise....wouldn't it?


----------



## straychicken (Dec 22, 2008)

JSG said:


> This waiting is getting old.......thought maybe that ELSES wouldn't allow you to login if you passed, b/c you dont need to sign up for the next test...........but, I am grabbing for straws.....any little bit of anything is a hint to me now...


I hope your guess is right..... I can't get in either LOL


----------



## mjunak (Dec 22, 2008)

I hate to rain on this parde - but maybe they reset the accounts in preparation for registration opening for the April exam. Has anyone failed an exam and know for sure that they were able to login with their same account information to register for the next exam?


----------



## CPT PE (Dec 22, 2008)

mjunak said:


> I hate to rain on this parde - but maybe they reset the accounts in preparation for registration opening for the April exam. Has anyone failed an exam and know for sure that they were able to login with their same account information to register for the next exam?


Their really is no parade to rain on, as I said earlier "I am grabbing at straws", and no, no one that has failed has tried to login, as far as I know.........


----------



## weeze (Jan 6, 2009)

Don't they reset the accounts each exam? I think when you register it's only valid for that one exam. I took the test twice and had to set up two accounts; one each time. Maybe they have already reset it for the April registration period.


----------



## metroplex (Jan 17, 2009)

I passed and cannot login.


----------

